# Abuse History Affects Pain Regulation In Women With Irritable Bowel Syndrome



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

UCLA and University of North Carolina researchers have found that women with irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) who have experienced sexual and/or physical abuse may have a heightened brain response to pain that makes them more sensitive to abdominal discomfort. IBS is a condition that affects 10 to 15 percent of the population and causes gastrointestinal discomfort along with diarrhea, constipation or both.View the full article


----------

